# Pacific Grind Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Just setting up our shop here on BX. For lack of a meandering banter about how much we love to make good coffee and food and living on the Oregon Coast I'll post a recent e-mail to our website from a customer and a yelp.com review I recently came across... Come see us... Space available for travelling Baristas!! Full practice Bar set up in our garage-- Regards, JB

From yelp.com

Aridela D.

Eugene, OR

6/16/2009 We stopped here on our way out of town to fuel up with caffeine. The staff was super&#8230;

More...


----------

